# In a perfect world



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent!....should be a widely distributed billboard.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Preach!!!!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

In a perfect world we wouldn't live in a condo with a limit of two pets. We'd have a house with 4 to 6 cats.


----------

